# My Movies Pro - Ultimate movie collection software for your PC / MAC



## Tech&ME (Sep 6, 2012)

*Review Software : My Movies Free / Pro *

Do you wish to catalog your movie collection ?

View details of Cast / Crew ?

View user Ratings ?

View Full Synopsis ?

*About this Application / Software :*

My Movies allows you to create and manage your digital collection of Movies on Windows 7/Mac OS X with automatic collection and cataloguing of metadata for each title, including plot synopsis, cover artwork and cast and crew information. Amongst a wide range of updates, TV Series and programmes are supported in the new edition – a much sought after feature request from existing owners.

Free  edition of My Movies has a limitation of 50 titles or less.

Also free editions of companion apps for iPhone, iPad and Android – these are limited to collections of 50 titles or less.

Pro editions available to buy for larger collections. [ *this review is based on the pro edition, difference only being the limitation on number of collection, rest all the features are the same and available on the FREE version as well.* ]

You can within the program activate an online collection website of your movie collection, allowing you to send friends and family a website that allows them to browse your entire collection. 

With My Movies for Mac OS X, you can keep track of movies you own, previously have owned, rented or movies you wish to purchase. Never again will you have to purchase or rent a movie twice. 

*Feature list: *

- Add by barcode search, title search, manual entry, camera scan or storage folder import.
- Add to different groups (Owned, Wished and more). 
- Set purchase details (price, place and more). 
- Personalize with location, tags, notes, rating and more. 
- Browse with list, shelf/wall or CoverFlow views. 
- Detail view with synopsis, full cast list, audio tracks, subtitles and much more. 
- High quality front and back covers. 
- Watch trailers. 
- Search collection. 
- Multiple sort options. 
- Advanced filtering. 
- Integration with Facebook and Twitter. 
- Loan titles to contacts and keep track. 
- Online title collection to share with family and friends (My Movies Online | Collection). 
- Collection statistics with title and/or person count. 
- Use same collection on multiple devices with automatic online sync. 
- Automatic profile update for latest and most accurate data. 
- Easily create and contribute missing titles to our service. 
- Report incorrect data to our staff.
- Create PDF report of collection.
- Import collection from other applications such as Delicious Library, Movie Collector, DVD Profiler and DVDPedia. 
- Integrates VLC player for playback of titles located on local storage.

*Some Screenshot :*

*Application window in Mac OS X [ My Movies Pro ]*
*i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t474/devyam/mymoviespro/mymoviesfull.jpg

*Search Feature : You can Search for Titles by Name, Barcode, Manually*
*i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t474/devyam/mymoviesprosearch-1.jpg

 *Tips: *

1. When searching , search by united states or united kingdom for best results.

2. Always select the Title to add with the GREEN FULL indicator on the right of the displays titles. [ this ensures you have all the details added ]

*Duplicate Items:*

*i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t474/devyam/mymoviesproduplicatefound.jpg

Most of the time, Duplicates are detected but I found, sometimes it misses !!

*Duplicate !!! Duplicate !!!*

*i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t474/devyam/mymoviesproduplicate.jpg

As you can see, Home Alone 3 is twice ?? well !!! uh !!

*More Info:*

Software is also available for *Windows Media Center* for *Windows 7* and *Windows 8*.

You can download the software from HERE

My Movie Collection can be viewed HERE

Thank You !


----------



## Vyom (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks like a nice piece of software.

Never really felt the need of having such cataloging software after I encountered icheckmovies.com. But it's definitely worth a try.


----------



## gadgetcrazy (Nov 7, 2012)

I use my movie library. Its a freeware My Movie Library - CNET Download.com


----------

